# Plasma Actuators for better aerodynamics



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

The original blurb from Popular Mechanics.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I found the patent to be quite descriptive, were I actually an EE or similar field I might try something. But I am not at the level of understanding what I would be doing. 

So I put this up here.

I have seen people do some elaborate air mods on their cars on evalbum. This seems right up that same alley. Potentially useful. Maybe not? 

Still, it would be amusing for a BEV to be trundling down the highway with a slight purple glow giving it the aerodynamic profile of a more aerodynamic car.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

i believe this was originally developed for use in aircraft by the US, they used these devices on the leading edges of the plane and it did work well, some DIYers have experimented with this principle on their hyper-milers, its very interesting.


----------

